# Bob Sykes Report 4-9



## mike_s (Apr 26, 2013)

Caught 7 hardhead cats and a puffer fish last night. I heard there was a good Spanish bite earlier in the day. At night a couple of other people caught a couple of croakers and a silver sea trout.


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

Great report. Now where's the pics?


----------

